# Are most agility dogs male?



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

The fastest agility dogs I’ve seen were smaller dogs or border collies. Miniature poodles are really fast. Males aren’t better than females in my opinion. It’s more an individual thing.

I don’t do agility but I’ve been a spectator. My favorite contenders were often females.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Mish17. You’ve been asking lots of questions about getting a dog for agility but a large part of the equation is you the handler? A good handler can make a decent dog competitive and a poor handler can make a great dog look like they don’t belong in the ring. 

Have you had a previous dog compete in agility? And why is it so important to you?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Handling is more than 50% of the success equation for sure. I don't think it matters whether one has a bitch or a dog. Have you trained it well and do you communicate with it well are the keys to success. I also tend to think that playing at agility for fun and playing at it to compete are different stories. I think it is silly to try to compete if you are not serious about it. Although I stopped trialing in agility because I just got too sore/arthritic for it, I will say that for runs where we Qd Lily almost always placed and was usually first or second at that.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Male or female shouldn't matter ability-wise. There are top contenders of both genders in all breeds.

I just replied again in your other thread that with a Standard Poodle specifically, you're going to be in either the 20" or 24" class. In my area there are both female and male spoos in both the 20" class and in the 24" class.


----------

